# Windows 10 Installation Issues



## 4GSR

My computer was eligible for a upgrade to Windows 10 recently.  I took the plunge two days ago.  What a mess it created!  It dumped some malware onto my computer during the install and McAfee did not do anything about it.  Today after screwing with it for two days now, Windows decided to lock up on me.  After about three hours of trying to get in, A screen came up and asked me if I wanted to do?  Several choices, I elected to reinstall, keep all of my data files, but loose all of my programs I had installed.  Well three more hours later I have most of my programs installed, but lost my licenses to a couple of them.  Oh, Lost my Office package I had installed.  Will say, the malware is gone!
Has anyone else out there having problems with Windows 10 installs?


----------



## Bill Gruby

I was warned not to upgrade to 10. The reason given was just what you have run into.  While it is installing itself it drops all guards. I have 8 now.

 "Billy G"


----------



## coolidge

I picked up some steel today and the lady at the steel place told me this Win 10 upgrade wiped out her laptop.


----------



## caster

I took the plunge on my laptop, works fine.  No horror story like previous versions.  It just started to update and when it was done it let me know.  All I had before was still there and I had lots of commercial and open source software installed.  Like it, nothing earth shattering but nice.

Caster


----------



## 4GSR

I forgot to mention, I'm not a McAfee supporter!  I'm using it because I have a free one year subscription of it on my computer.  It will be removed soon!  I use ESET on all of my other computers.  Been using it for 8 years now.


----------



## genec

i had to remove 10 due to screen Resolution one other person that I know also had to remove it because edge would not allow him into the bank .


----------



## sgisler

I'm on 8 now but eligible for the upgrade, I think I'll hold off a while..........


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wing98

upgraded three days ago so far so good really like it
i let it down in the back then installed it later
took me a while to figure out how to make yahoo start page on microsoft edge but i got it done works reat now


----------



## dave2176

I started the upgrade before I left this morning. When I got back, all was good to go. Changes to the interface and different ways to do the same thing is all I see so far.
Dave


----------



## clivel

I disliked Windows 8 enough to look for alternatives. About 6 months ago someone recommended Linux Mint Cinnamon. I installed it as a dual boot on my computer which allows me to chose between running either the existing Windows or Linux Mint at boot time, thus leaving my options open in case I couldn't get on with Mint.

Once up and running, I was astounded at just how much faster it runs than Windows, nor is there any need to hassle with anti-virus software, it is just not necessary. All the software I regularly use is available; web browsers, both Chrome and Firefox, Thunderbird for email, and both LibreOffice and OpenOffice which are more than adequate replacements for MS Office, enough so that I am puzzled as to why anyone would actually pay for MS Office even on Windows.
And there was almost no learning curve. Unlike switching to Windows 8, anyone who has used Windows XP or Windows 7 will feel immediately at home.

Installation was really trivial. I downloaded the appropriate file; in my case it was the 64 bit version, and then downloaded the Universal USB Installer which created a bootable USB flash drive. Booting from the newly formatted USB drive began the installation process which was completely straight forward.

All in all I am completely happy with my change to Linux Mint and can highly recommend it, for the last 4 months I have found no reason whatsoever to boot into Windows. So unless you are very dependant on some software packages that are Windows only, it is well worth giving Mint a try.
Clive


----------



## Mark_f

I did the upgrade and really like it. I have no problems at all. I upgraded from W7 to 10. That being said, I did not wait for the automatic upgrade I scheduled and went to the windows site and downloaded the upgrade directly. this was one of the choices that was not easily seen but was there. I like the choice of having the fancy Windows 10 view ( called tablet mode) or keep using the same desktop basically as I had with windows 7. I can easily switch between the two.


----------



## roadie33

I upgraded mine to Win 10 last week and it is running smoothly with no hiccups. My home network is behind a Cisco SA520W, so I don't worry about Malware or much else getting in. Win 10 recognized all of my software. I was using Win 7 Pro ever since it came out and never had a problem. It runs just as fast as before. Since I put in a SSD drive 3 months ago I no longer have to wait for boot up. Takes about 30 seconds from power on to desktop. I use Open office too and like it better than MS Office. Even though I get Office free from work, I still like Open Office better. I didn't like Edge so I stayed with Firefox for my browser.


----------



## JimDawson

I'm still running XP Pro, still works good for me.  Maybe I'll upgrade one day, but maybe not.  I do have a dual boot into Win7 if I need to run a 64bit program.

If it ain't broke, don't fix it!
.
.


----------



## Tony Wells

All I can say is I don't like W10......probably rolling it back within a week.


----------



## bpratl

Windows 10 by it's self seemed to work fine and  it's nice and fast, but it's a mess on a network of 6 PC's in trying to getting everyone to share files and printers. I should of held off as it has become a nightmare. Bob


----------



## David S

I recently did the upgrade from 8.1 to win10 without any issues.  Then I read that win10 collects tonnes of data from the computer...all sorts.  Some of that can be turned off, however some can't.  Besides the privacy concerns I am just as concerned that when I am using my air card I don't want to paying for data uploads to microsoft.

I am having my techie son-in-law look into it for me.  I may go back to 8 if I am not comfortable with what it is doing.

David


----------



## chips&more

Have W7 and it works fine. Don’t see any need to melt it.


----------



## juiceclone

went to w10 about 2 weeks ago?  it does run a little better than 8.1 but still does not run all the "legacy" prgs that I prefer. Has updated itself 3 times already.  Yes there are many branches of Linux that run better, but I can't get this tab to let me install anything that isn't microsoft   still working on it .....


----------



## Baithog

I installed 10 a week ago. I am concerned with the privacy problems and with what microsoft will thrust on us later. They are going to make money off this turkey. We just haven't seen all of the how yet. It looks like they plan to sell access to our personal information, charge us every time we sneeze with anything useful beyond the operating system, and shove an endless stream of adds in our face. It looks like the bait and switch model that has been used in the technology sector for decades.

I decided to go ahead and see what the beast is like, even with the concerns. Support for 7 and 8 will go away at some point. It is supposed to be years, but there is no guarantee it will not be moved up. I'd rather not wait until the last minute to figure out what I will do. I have shut down all of the adds system wide and disabled most of the known phone home features, all without hurting performance. If I can wrest control of my computer away from microsoft, I may stay with W10. If not, then there is Linux. Linux has gotten much friendlier over the years.

I had no glitches with the upgrade, even leaving all my programs and data in place. That is far superior to earlier efforts by microsoft, where a clean install was the only way to get a stable system. It did take forever to do the install. It wasn't as long as going from W3.1 to W95, but it reminded me of the waiting. I told the install not to activate wifi during install in order to keep it from sharing my passwords willy-nilly. It took a few moments to set up my network after install, but was painless once the right screen was found. I had no problems with networked printers or file sharing. It is not noticeably faster than 8.1. The new edge browser is not better than Firefox, as I'd hoped. The start menu is an abomination. Unless I haven't found the right settings, it is not as good as 2000 or Xp. It is also worse than 8.1. Either have an easy to navigate hierarchy like 2000 or a tile system like 8.1.

The only serious problem I had was that my monitor developed a bluish tint to everything right after the upgrade. It took 2 days to figure out that the monitor itself had decided to get sick at just that moment. W10 works fine with a different monitor.


----------



## Cobra

Made the move to 10 last week.  Went very well, not a problem. Gave the option to modify the information gathering settings. Set them to where I am comfortable.


----------



## 4GSR

So far the damage I can't fix is I lost my Office package 2013 and my license for Draftsight Professional.  I can't retrieve my email for the codes for activating Draftsight Professional. That was erased when Windows 10 wiped out restored after the ficascal I just went through.  I've lost 6 months of emails and contacts.  And Yahoo mail only keeps the last 200 or so emails.  I'll try contacting Draftsight next week and see what can be done.  

It's funny, my son and I have two other computers that were upgraded with Windows 10 with no problems what so ever!


----------



## Grumpy Gator

Like Jim Dawson I'm still running XP. When support ended it said to get Win 7 or better so I installed Opera and have had no problems what so ever.
It's not hard to think out of the box if you ain't never been in one.
********KYKITB*****************Gator**************
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
******************


----------



## gjmontll

Two weeks ago I went from Windows 8.1 to Windows 10. The actual upgrade was quick and easy, a very pleasant surprise. Then I locked down the privacy settings. Another pleasant surprise was the repair of my broken sound capability (some Windows 8.1 patch "broke" my capability to play MIDI music. The only problem was with my TurboCAD, the CAD files for my French Cannon machining project were not being displayed. This turned out to be an incompatibility between the newest graphic driver and TurboCAD's Redsdk rendering mode. Reverted to normal rendering and all is okay.


----------



## wachuko

Have I had any issues??? @#$$^$@#%^ $%# ^#

I was running fine on 8.1  .  I should have stay the heck away from the upgrade until the major issues were worked out... I should know better... 

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...i-update/e3cf8666-6869-4ccc-aafa-27c6f0f399fe

The system was fine after the upgrade until that last automated patch came out... this was last Wednesday (Aug 12)... that is when everything went to hell... I still can't have my computer the way it was before that... arghhhhh!!

Here is my hardware configuration:

CPU: Intel Core i7-4930K 3.4GHz 6-Core Processor
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 CPU Cooler
Motherboard: Asus P9X79 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard
Memory bank 1: Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 
Memory bank 2: Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 
Storage1: Samsung 850 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
Storage2: Western Digital Caviar Green 3TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive
Video Card: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 4GB WINDFORCE Video Card
Case: Cooler Master HAF 932 Blue ATX Full Tower Case
Power Supply: Corsair Professional 750W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply
Optical Drive: Asus BC-12B1ST/BLK/B/AS Blu-Ray Reader, DVD/CD Writer 
Speakers: Genius SP-HF1800A 50W 2ch Speakers
Monitor: ViewSonic VG2436wm-LED 24.0" Monitor
Keyboard: Gigabyte GK-OSMIUM Wired Gaming Keyboard
Mouse: Gigabyte GM-KRYPTON Wired Laser Mouse
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 8.1 - 64-bit (OEM) (64-bit) - Upgrade to Windows 10... and now everything crashed after two weeks of perfect behavior...


----------



## uncle harry

JimDawson said:


> I'm still running XP Pro, still works good for me.  Maybe I'll upgrade one day, but maybe not.  I do have a dual boot into Win7 if I need to run a 64bit program.
> 
> If it ain't broke, don't fix it!
> .
> .


I kept my Hp laptop with XP for Autocad & office & bought an HP with 8 for browsing. I upgraded to 10 without problems & my XP files are protected in the old cruncher.  So far so good.


----------



## ScrapMetal

I've upgraded my four machines from Windows 7 Pro to 10 Pro without any major issues other than a couple of video card drivers needing to be re-installed and the like.  It is more awkward to use than 7 was but is worlds better than 8.

For the OP - Are you sure you didn't fall in to this trap - http://www.pcworld.com/article/2955...clicking-phony-windows-10-upgrade-emails.html

FWIW - I simply downloaded the .iso image and burned it to a couple of DVDs for install on the machines.  I did, of course, make sure all my software, drivers, etc. were all up to date before trying the upgrades.

-Ron


----------



## Wireaddict

This is slightly off-topic but since Linux was mentioned as an alternative I thought I'd offer my two cents worth to the subject.  I bought a new laptop in 2013 that came with Win8 installed & hated it so I switched to Linux [ZorinOS-6].  I liked it so well that I installed it on my desktop computer which used Win7 at the time.  Recently I considered upgrading to Zorin's latest version, v10, but it's full version isn't available on DVD & it doesn't have long-term support [LTS] [only their Core & Lite versions are on DVD but they lack some desirable features; their full version is available on flash drive, however].  So, after consideration, I installed Mint v17.2, MATE edition which has LTS as does Cinnamon.  MATE edition is similar to Cinnamon but is a bit easier to install but lacks a few features & settings so I may install Cinnamon in the future.


----------



## juiceclone

Take a look at a version called "Peach"  Very familiar interface and appearance and currently using ubuntu LTS !


----------



## wachuko

Well, in my case in turned out to be a bad graphics/video card... can't believe the timing... the graphics card went the same day Windows 10 did the infamous update (Aug 12)... This is a year old graphics card (the whole system is)... in a machine that has a 1500 APC Smart-UPS, a frigging huge case with 5 fans inside (in addition to the 3 that the card has...)




Anyway... got a new graphics card.  Sent the one that is damage for replacement to Gigabyte (3 year warranty)... Now I have a spare PSU (part of the troubleshooting I did was to replace the PSU with a new one just in case that was the problem), I will have a working GPU card (hopefully they will not screw me with the warranty repair)... might as well get a less expensive motherboard and few other bits and put another system together... I can use it as a dedicated workstation for the 3D printer... humm...


----------



## wachuko

juiceclone said:


> Take a look at a version called "Peach"  Very familiar interface and appearance and currently using ubuntu LTS !



I grew up with Linux!  Have not had a machine running it since the last Suse I installed years, years ago...   Looks like Ubuntu is the way to go these days... another excuse to get that second system ready.... excellent.


----------



## JPigg55

Still running Vista that came with my computer.
I'm definitely NOT a computer whiz so rely on guys I work with who are a lot more computer geeky.
One, in particular, I've come to trust his judgement. Needing a new computer, I'd talked to him and he explicitly warned me off of Windows 8. Said it was an operating system designed for phones and tablets shoehorned into desktops. Told me to wait for Windows 10. Now that it's out, his opinion is "WTF is this c@#* !!!". He also removed it and went back to Windows 7.
I've been considering just having a new computer built and trying out Linux. Lot of people I know are leaning this way, completely fed up with Apple and Microsoft.
Only issue I know of with Linux has to do with driver availability. Any of you using Linux have issues with finding drivers or software problems ?
On McAfee, had a free version that came with a previos computer. Absolutely hated it. I considered it more of a virus than what it was supposed to protect me from.
Constantly updating, constantly slowing down my computer to a crawl, and constantly letting crap through.
IMHO, antivirus/malware/spyware protect your computer except for the stuff they want to have access or are paid to allow access. Let's face it, they're not going to protect your computer from themselves or the software companies paying them for the "FREE" version that came with your computer.


----------



## Mark_f

Sounds like you guys need a new go to guy. There is nothing wrong with Windows 10. I upgraded from Win7 to 10 and it works fine. I still kept all my old settings and programs ( and some of them are old).
   There is a selection to run Windows 10  and still have the Windows7 desktop. Doing that makes everything look like it did and easy to follow. 
I have had several people who upgraded come running,all spastic and bent out of shape. All you got to do is turn off tablet mode. Then they are happy again.


----------



## Cobra

I would agree with Mark. I have been upgrading windows since I first moved to the "new" system from DOS. 
The move to windows 10 was the smoothest, easiest I have ever done.  While I had gotten used to the 8.1 interface the move to 10 was a move back to flexibility in how the UI functioned.   Overall hats off to Microsoft for a sea change in upgrades!


----------



## mksj

Some further thoughts on Windows 10 upgrade, having 6 computers/tablets running various versions of Windows. The two most important parts when I upgrade anything is to back up my data/email files and more recently run a program called Belarc Adviser. Even without upgrading, I have had hard drives fail a number of times, after the first time, I learned to periodically back-up critical data/files. Portable USB hard drives or adding a second hard drive is simple, and they are pretty inexpensive these days. The Belarc Advisor,  a free program, will pull all the program license information and give you a very complete run down of your machine. This is really helpful if you have lost, or do not recall your registration license information. Ken, I would try to run this on your upgraded machine, as this information may still be in files on your machine. http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html

Most of my machines were running Windows 7, and worked decently after the bugs were worked out. It was/is a big improvement over XP and Vista. The biggest problem is all the add on antiviral malware programs, especially anything that is free, slows the machines down significantly and loads tons of crap software without even telling you. I am forever cleaning/fixing my wife's PC machine.  Everybody is collecting your data, and eventually we will/are all sheep getting fleeced and their is no such thing as privacy. Two of my PCs were running Windows 8.1, hate their stupid menus, charms and all their media windows loading tons of crap continuously. This also holds true of cell phones and all those "free apps", scary. If you use these machines for business or a dedicated purpose, it is incredible that you cannot simply specify what to load and what not to load, and a simple menu interface. Computers software seems more oriented to shopping, gaming, booking travel...... and a few more nefarious activities.

Since I am familiar with computers and software, I started reading up on windows 10. Several of my computers were getting glitchy from all the prior "software updates" to the point that I eventually had to shut this feature off. Of course Microsoft would not be straight forward and give you the option to directly update Windows 10 like a normal program, they had to make it as an update icon through their obscure patches that mysteriously popped up one day. Six machines, not one had the update icon, and took some web surfing and multiple patches to get the icon on the desktops. A month after the Windows 10 roll out and no update, I decided to install Windows 10 on a few machines with their Media Creation tool. Had some issue with that too, but was able to do some work arounds. Once again, Microsoft seems like they cannot do anything right the first time. I always customize my installs to see what is being installed and what is being changed to your default programs, if you let Windows 10 have it's way, everything will be reset to use Microsoft programs and turn on all the data gathering features routed through Microsoft. Of course it is free, it is an enormous cash cow of data mining and redirection.

Is there any upside, well it does away with all your antiviral software that was collecting data from you without your knowledge, and a gamish of previous patches. The 3 machines I updated, run faster. But you need to play around with machines drivers to get everything functioning correctly. This should work itself out in a couple of months when other companies catch up with their updates. That is about it. The first thing I do is revert to an old style menu system, or use something like Classic Shell, http://www.classicshell.net/ . I hate the default Windows screens with feeds about everything, that I could care less about. I use Firefox browser, as I have more control over what it does and does not do. The Microsoft Edge is a POS, and everything Microsoft does with this upgrade is to make it next to impossible to reset or use other browsers or start pages, as well as a host of other program resets.

Go to the action center through the notifications icon on the lower right corner of your screen. Hit All Settings, and turn off just about everything that is tuned on under each sub menu. Under default apps & features, I uninstall most of the Microsoft installed apps like stocks, movies, .... blah blah blah, unless you like to watch this stuff. Leave these on, and your CPU/hard drive will be running continuous in background with a constant stream of data garbage (this is also true of cell phones). Do the same under Update and Security, try to minimize what is being sent out unchecking or turning off as many features as possible. Even with this some will reset, so you may need to recheck them. Another tricky dick feature is that information and updates is shared between machines without your knowledge "PCs on my local network, and PCs on the internet".  Essentially your machine is no different than a viral mule for any other machine on the internet to feed it Microsoft BS. According to a computer buddy of mine, all this data sent to Microsoft is not encrypted, a security nightmare. So on the  Feedback & Diagnostics menu, set to Never provide feedback and only send Basic data back to big brother. Privacy, start out with everything turned off. This stuff is just for Microsoft add-ons, unless you want all this stuff.

Unfortunately when it comes to Microsoft 10 installing patches and whatever else, you no longer have any control over this. So a bad patch roles out, or some feature Microsoft thinks you need, and you might be looking at a locked up machine, or another feature you cannot remove. Already had that multiple time with the previous versions of Windows. I thought of rolling back to a prior Windows version, but the bottom line is the older versions will not be supported in the not to distant future and older programs will cease to work or be supported. Like the Linux option, my computer geek friend mentioned that most of his larger clients are moving in this direction. I need to look into this more in the future. Next I need to figure how to fix our Android phones with a new installed operating system that kills the battery in a day, bah bah bah.


----------



## roadie33

I agree with Mark and Jim. I've had Windows machines ever since 1.0. then 2.0 and the big jump to 3.0.
I used to Beta test Windows when it first came out and they sent the final version to me free after it was working. They quit doing that after Win 95 so I quit testing.
I still have the original Win 95 in 3.5"  Floppies when I was testing. 26 of them to load Windows. 
Let me tell ya, you only crashed it a few times before you learned what not to do because it took over 2 hours to reload with that many disks. That was when a CD Drive cost over $300 and I had a perfectly good Floppy drive. 
So going from Win 7 to 10 was a no brainer. Like Mark said "There is a selection to run Windows 10 and still have the Windows7 desktop".
You just have to pay attention when installing and just don't fly thru the upgrade. I have some old software for making Cabinet Doors and it even still runs on 10.


----------



## wrmiller

Removed Windows 10 from my gamer and went back to Win 7 Pro when I found out I couldn't stop Win 10 from constantly calling/sending data to Redmond. Even with all of the so-called 'security' settings disabled. To nosy/intrusive for me.


----------



## Baithog

Well, I had Win 1, 2, and up too. I was on a WAN before there were IP addresses. My first computer had toggle switches for data entry and I thought I was really up-town when I got my hands on a teletype. Other than old farts reminiscing, it has nothing to do with the latest  incarnation of windows. As I posted earlier, the install was successful, although significantly slower than an install of a retail copy of Win-8. My monitor died as I was upgrading. That caused some consternation until I figured out that it was a hardware failure. I figured out the new start menu and it isn't all that bad.

I am likely to retreat to 8.1 when I get a chance. There are problems. Some of the problems are probably not going to be fixed. I killed all the phone home options that I could find. I am blocking almost all ad sites. But the operating system insists on sending personal data. 

We had a cable crash 2 nights ago that killed TV, internet, and phone. Its amazing how much we use the the internet. For something to kill an hour or two while the cable was fixed, I decided to play some simple local games. I had a previous, non ad supported version of solitaire. I see absolutely no reason to pay microsoft for the pleasure of wasting time. Win-10 shredded my program and replaced it. It won't run without an internet connection because it wants to fetch adds for things I will never buy anyway. So I had a local version of mahjong that was on the computer before it was upgraded. Win-10 install trashed my fully owned version of mahjong for an ad hyped version of their choice, which of course wouldn't run without an internet connection. Games really aren't my thing and I will survive just fine without either of those, but no one asked me if I wanted to toss my existing software so that I could be bombarded with 25% and more ad content.

So for the important stuff: I have noticed that my computer has been running slower. If I have more than a few tabs open in Firefox, the computer gets noticeably slower. It didn't do that with Win-8.1... and Win-10 is supposed to run just fine on any win-7 or 8 computer. Today I needed to do a shop drawing. I fired up Turbocad-18. Suddenly my computer was like running a 286. It eventually go so bogged down that I had to choose between firefox or turbocad, because the computer would freeze with them both running. I remember the old days when you had to replace many of your programs when DOS was upgraded, but the current crop of Bozos have no excuse. I will retreat to Win-8.1 until it goes off support. By then we'll be reduced to front end appliances that charge us by the minute to look at ads.


----------



## gjmontll

Hello Baithog,

I too am an old fart computer guy, toggle switches and teletype on the old iron I worked on as a field service engineer. But before that, electro-mechanical analog computers as the fire control system on our submarine. (The digital portion of our fire control system had 18Kbits of core memory.)

Anyhow, on to Windows 10...

As I said back near the beginning of this thread, I too am a TurboCAD user and had some driver issues when I went to Win 10. (TurboCAD 2015 Deluxe, 64-bit Windows version) But they don't really affect my CAD work at this time.
On the performance issue, I didn't run any specific before and after performance benchmarks, but on my 1-year old Acer Aspire IV laptop, my perception is that everything is faster now on Win 10. In general, programs seem to start noticeably quicker now.
Just ran a test on TurboCAD, after a Windows restart, timing from execution to the file selection dialog took about 34 seconds to finish its various startup processing. Selecting and opening a small CAD drawing took less than a second.
Your mileage will vary!


----------



## awander

I downloaded and installed 10 the day it was released, on my Win 7 laptop. The laptop was purchased about 3 years ago, and has been running the same install of 7 since, but it was starting to slow down.

10 installed flawlessly, and sped the computer up to where it used to be when new.

The only issue I had was some loss of functionality while using Word 2003 as my Outlook 2003 email editor. $40 later I had installed Office 2010 and fixed that.

Everything just works, and I have had no problems with file access from other computers, etc.


----------



## Smithdoor

Mine works great 
Wait for your smart phone windows 10 is OK but 8.1 is faster

Dave


----------



## Baithog

Gjmontll, I never did analog computers, and thankfully I didn't have to mess with fire control when I served. I fixed the speed problem. It's a good thing too since the retreat feature can't find the files it supposedly saved. The problem was in firefox. I refreshed it and everything sped up. As I understand their explanation of refresh, it mostly throws away all your extensions and add ons. Something wasn't playing well with Win-10. Of course that doesn't explain why it waited a couple of weeks to become a problem. The jury is still out on the supposedly free operating system. I don't trust any company, especially big ones, to be truthful with their customers. There is a gotcha hiding out there.


----------



## coolidge

I upgraded to 10 last night, so far I hate it marginally less than 8.1. Favorites is retarded.


----------



## Andre

Dump Mcafe, Norton, etc. They are utter garbage.

The best PC cleaners I've used: HerdProtect, JRT, Rkill, KVRT, adwcleaner, rootkit scan, and ESET.


----------



## Bill Gruby

I have had Norton since Day 1. I have no complaints with it. They have been there every time I needed them.

 "Billy G"


----------



## coolidge

Windows 10 moved my Hobby Machinist link to the bottom of my favorites, I have filed a complaint with Microsoft support.


----------



## wachuko

coolidge said:


> Windows 10 moved my Hobby Machinist link to the bottom of my favorites, I have filed a complaint with Microsoft support.





After resolving the issue with my video card, I have not had any more issues... happy with Windows 10 so far... and yes... had to organize the order of my bookmarks again...


----------



## coolidge

Its official I HATE the MS Edge browser and have returned to Internet Explorer. I don't know what the hell they were thinking. You can't sort/organize your favorites without dragging them one by one and the stupid import couldn't even get them in the correct order and shoved all the folders to the bottom of the list. You can only see half as many favorites on the screen since each now occupies 2 lines. The dark color theme which is one of only what 3 is so lame you can't tell which tab you have selected because the color is almost the exact same color of tabs that are not selected. Its slow, even to close a window. The thing has bugs. Windows or tabs refuse to close. I right clicked a favorite and tried to remove it and it persisted, no error msg no nothing it just didn't work yet I was able to delete other links. You can't open a new browser window you have to open a new tab in the existing window then convert that to a new window? Good grief. Edge is possibly the stupidest browser design ever. I have designed and built software for over 25 years, I have been around since DOS and I just can't imagine how something this utterly lame gets built and released.

Ahahah but Coolidge how do you really feel about MS Edge? lol


----------



## dave2176

There's a dark theme? I mostly dislike all web browsers so I guess I am willing to deal with them just long enough to do what I need. FF and chrome crash a lot, IE has rendering issues, Edge is just annoying.  just realized that all my printers were missing after the upgrade. We do a lot of graphic printing from time to time so there are several printers installed for different purposes. That took a couple hours to correct.


----------



## Wireaddict

dave2176 said:


> There's a dark theme? I mostly dislike all web browsers so I guess I am willing to deal with them just long enough to do what I need. FF and chrome crash a lot, IE has rendering issues, Edge is just annoying.  just realized that all my printers were missing after the upgrade. We do a lot of graphic printing from time to time so there are several printers installed for different purposes. That took a couple hours to correct.



Have you tried Opera?  I've used it for 10 years & still like it.


----------



## Grumpy Gator

_Plus 1 on Opera._
_I'm running it on an old XP machine. And I have had no problems at all. It upgrades itself between 3:00am and 4:00am a few times a week. No long list of "Patchs" every Thursday like IE.I think when this machine finally dies I'll try Apple._
_Thats my 2 shekels worth._
_******************Just Saying*********************G**************
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
*******_


----------



## frostheave

I found these WIN 10, mostly security, tips and tricks on the Alibre/Geomagic forum.


----------



## Grumpy Gator

_Talk about George Orwell. Big brother IS watching You._
_I don't know about the rest of you but if it's my computer that I payed for then I want to be in charge of what it does and does not do._
_"To make my user experience" better by sharing with Microsoft all my key strokes and website visits is just plane scary._
_ Let's face it if Microsoft knew what they were doing there would be no need of "Security Patches" every Thursday._
_Back when they still supported  XP I used wait a week or so to see what kind of grief the latest fix was doing before I installed it._
_Thanks for the heads up Frostheave._
_********Just my Two Shekels*************G****************_


----------



## John Hasler

You needn't use Microsoft's software if you don't want to.


----------



## juiceclone

a lot of very useful sounding tweaks in the posts above.  I will look into all when I have time.  I'm only running 10 on an unbranded win tab, everything else here will stay on xp or ubuntu!   Didn't know ms was catching so much from me without my permission.  As inferred above, my computer works for me ...I do not work for it!!


----------



## 4GSR

I highly doubt Microsoft has enough computing power to collect data from every computer out there with Windows 10 on it!  And if it did, what would they do with it all?  I bet there is a connection between Microsoft and the NSA...

ESET is all I run on my computers today.  Been using ESET for nearly 8 years now.


----------

